# Tile Backsplash



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

I recently decided to tile the walls of my kitchen. This was my first time working with tile so it took a couple deep breathes before I finally threw mortar on my walls. I really like how it turned out however. It was messy but actually very easy and transformed the whole look of the room. Floors and paint are next but with money tight I may just hold off.

http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim0249ac0.jpg

http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim0250xp8.jpg

http://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim0251yu8.jpg

http://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim0257hz8.jpg

http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim0258ah4.jpg

http://img58.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim0259zy3.jpg

http://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim0260jg8.jpg

http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim0261xm0.jpg

http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim0262ve2.jpg

http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim0262dj1.jpg

http://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim0264nb4.jpg

http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim0265dy2.jpg

http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim0266qq3.jpg



Just imagine it with paint coming behind the stove, trim between the cabinets and tiles, tiles cleaned and the grout finished. The camera died before I finished.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

I really like the tan and brown tiles and how the contrast the dark counter top. 

Looks nice. Good work!
Jamie


----------

